# harjoite/harjoitus



## jonquiliser

Hyvää iltaa 

Mikä on ero nämä kahden sanan välillä (siis "harjoite" ja "harjoitus")? Yritän kääntää tällaisen lauseen; "Onko tämä ainoa keino vai onko joitain muita harjoituksia tai harjoitteita?".  

kiitos


----------



## DrWatson

God kväll, jonquiliser

Se riippuu tietenkin kontekstista, mutta mielestäni nämä sanat ovat useimmiten samamerkityksisiä. Joskus puhutaan "lihasharjoitteista" mutta voi sanoa myös "lihasharjoitus". Tosin monikolla "harjoitukset" (puhekielessä myös "harkat" tai "treenit") voi viitata esimerkiksi urheilulajiin liittyviin harjoitustilaisuuksiin (ruotsiksi _träning_), mutta harjoite-sanalla ei ole tätä merkitystä.

Kannattaa varmaankin odottaa, jos muitakin suomalaisia kertoisi mielipiteensä. Voi olla jotakin, mitä en ole hoksannut


----------



## jonquiliser

Aah, tulipas nopea vastaus! Sun vastauksesi taitaa kyllä olla ihan riittävä; tekstissä, jota käännän, puhutaan filosofisista harjoituksista ja näyttää siltä että ollaan vain kirjoitettu vähän koristeellisemmin  

tack&kiitos


----------



## Hakro

Hei Jonquiliser,

"Harjoite" on niitä uudissanoja, joilla ei oikeastaan ole mitään erityistä merkitystä, ei ainakaan vielä.

Ajattalepa sanoja "suoritus" ja suorite". 

"Suoritus" on jotain mitä teet. "Suorite" on (tai sen pitäisi olla) joko suorituksen tulos tai suorituksen väline.

Niinpä "harjoitus" on jotain mitään teet kun harjoitat tai harjoittelet. "Harjoitteen" pitäisi siis vastaavasti olla harjoituksen tulos tai väline, mutta tällaista sanaa en ainakaan toistaiseksi ole nähnyt käytössä. Tässäkin se tuntuu täysin keinotekoiselta.

Ehdottaisin käännökseksi "... filosofiska träningar eller metoder" mutta en voi olla varma, mitä kirjoittaja on ajatellut - josko on ajetellut mitään. On aina hienoa käyttää uudissanoja, joita kukaan ei ymmärrä mutta jotka kuulostavat hienoilta.


----------



## Pando

Hakro said:


> Ehdottaisin käännökseksi "... filosofiska träningar eller metoder" mutta en voi olla varma, mitä kirjoittaja on ajatellut - josko on ajetellut mitään. On aina hienoa käyttää uudissanoja, joita kukaan ei ymmärrä mutta jotka kuulostavat hienoilta.


Ajattelin vain lisätä että asiayhteydestä riippuen _övning_ voisi myös sopia käännökseksi.


----------



## Hakro

Tottakai, Pando. Oikeasti minun ruotsin taitoni tähän suuntaan on aika niukka tai ainakin epävarma. Nyt kun sanoit, _övning_ kuulostaa ehdottomasti paremmalta kuin _träning_.


----------



## jonquiliser

Hakro said:


> Hei Jonquiliser,
> 
> "Harjoite" on niitä uudissanoja, joilla ei oikeastaan ole mitään erityistä merkitystä, ei ainakaan vielä.
> 
> Ajattalepa sanoja "suoritus" ja suorite".
> 
> "Suoritus" on jotain mitä teet. "Suorite" on (tai sen pitäisi olla) joko suorituksen tulos tai suorituksen väline.
> 
> Niinpä "harjoitus" on jotain mitään teet kun harjoitat tai harjoittelet. "Harjoitteen" pitäisi siis vastaavasti olla harjoituksen tulos tai väline, mutta tällaista sanaa en ainakaan toistaiseksi ole nähnyt käytössä. Tässäkin se tuntuu täysin keinotekoiselta.
> 
> Ehdottaisin käännökseksi "... filosofiska träningar eller metoder" mutta en voi olla varma, mitä kirjoittaja on ajatellut - josko on ajetellut mitään. On aina hienoa käyttää uudissanoja, joita kukaan ei ymmärrä mutta jotka kuulostavat hienoilta.



Hehe, täytynee tunnustaa että usein pidän uudissanoista - kunhan ne jotain tarkoittavat.  Ne ovat hyviä osoituksia siitä miten kieli on elävä; ja sanoillahan voi olla niin viehettävän mukava maku kun niillä leikkii! Suomen kielessä tuntuu että tällaista luovuutta on erityisen paljon  Kuitenkin, teidän huomautukset ovat ihan järkeviä ja taidan käyttää "filosofiska övningar och metoder", kuulostaa hyvältä! 

kiitos, danke, tänks!


----------

